# Skifahren aufm Feldberg ... ?



## LTD Team (1. November 2006)

Tach

mal eine Frage an die Feldbergkenner hier.

Kann man eigentlich aufm Feldberg skifahren lernen ? ich meine, gibt es paar Pisten die so gut ausgebaut sind das ein absoluter Skianfänger dort bissi üben kann ?

Oder gibt es hier in der Gegend woanders diese Möglichkeit ?

Gruß


----------



## Andreas (1. November 2006)

LTD Team schrieb:


> Tach
> 
> mal eine Frage an die Feldbergkenner hier.
> 
> ...



Skilanglauf kannste auf dem Feldberg betreiben, aber fuer Alpin Ski fehlt ein Lift.

Lifte gibt es im Odenwald z.B. in Beerfelden oder auf der Neunkirchner Hoehe.
Am besten ist es aber in der Rhoen auf der Wasserkuppe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (1. November 2006)

In Oberreifenberg ist ein Lift. Der ist aber nur für die allerersten Schritte. Sprich nur interessant wenn man noch im "Ich fall dauernd hin" Stadium ist.


----------



## LTD Team (1. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> In Oberreifenberg ist ein Lift. Der ist aber nur für die allerersten Schritte. Sprich nur interessant wenn man noch im "Ich fall dauernd hin" Stadium ist.



Genau das Richtige für mich  ich stand bis jetzt noch nie auf Schiern 

Ich habe vor im nächsten Jahr nach Österreich zu fahren, bevor ich das tue wollte ich allerdings wenigstens etwas üben um nicht meinen ganzen Urlaub in einer Skischule zu verbringen 

Danke Euch


----------



## Lucafabian (1. November 2006)

LTD Team schrieb:


> Genau das Richtige für mich  ich stand bis jetzt noch nie auf Schiern
> 
> Ich habe vor im nächsten Jahr nach Österreich zu fahren, bevor ich das tue wollte ich allerdings wenigstens etwas üben um nicht meinen ganzen Urlaub in einer Skischule zu verbringen
> 
> Danke Euch



Dann mußt Du jetzt nur noch auf genügend Schnee hoffen.

Viel Spaß beim Üben

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## Andreas (1. November 2006)

Diese Woche soll's ja los gehen.  

Ok, vielleicht noch nicht in Oberreifenberg.


----------



## Hans-Joachim (3. November 2006)

Andreas schrieb:


> Skilanglauf kannste auf dem Feldberg betreiben, aber fuer Alpin Ski fehlt ein Lift.
> 
> Lifte gibt es im Odenwald z.B. in Beerfelden oder auf der Neunkirchner Hoehe.
> Am besten ist es aber in der Rhoen auf der Wasserkuppe.



... ich erinner mich noch als kleiner Junge bin im Feldberg mit Lift Ski gefahren. Den Lift haben die wohl irgendwann eingestellt. 

BTW, das ist 40 Jahre her


----------



## Stump1967 (4. November 2006)

LTD Team schrieb:


> Tach
> 
> mal eine Frage an die Feldbergkenner hier.
> 
> ...


Schmitten Treisberg gibt es auch einen oder sogar zwei Lifte zum üben. Die haben sogar eine Ski-Schule.
Schau einfach mal vorbei wenn Schnee liegt.

Gruß,
Stump


----------



## LTD Team (6. November 2006)

Stump1967 schrieb:


> Schmitten Treisberg gibt es auch einen oder sogar zwei Lifte zum üben. Die haben sogar eine Ski-Schule.
> Schau einfach mal vorbei wenn Schnee liegt.
> 
> Gruß,
> Stump



Mach ich


----------



## [email protected] (6. November 2006)

Fahr doch einfach mal auf einen Sonntag hoch nach Winterberg. Darfst dich nur nicht an den vielen Holländern stören.


----------



## velo-phil (6. November 2006)

Hans-Joachim schrieb:


> ... ich erinner mich noch als kleiner Junge bin im Feldberg mit Lift Ski gefahren. Den Lift haben die wohl irgendwann eingestellt.
> 
> BTW, das ist 40 Jahre her



Das Ding ist irgendwann abgebrannt, das ist aber auch schon länger her. Am Feldberg kann man übrigens prima Schlitten fahren. Auch Abfahrt geht natürlich, wenn man seine Ski selber den Berg raufträgt. Man MUSS nicht unbedingt Lift fahren! Aber es soll ja auch MTBler geben, die ohne Lift nicht den Berg raufkommen  . Für absolute Ski-Anfänger ist der Feldberg allerdings nicht zu empfehlen, da doch vergleichsweise steil. 

Bilder von den noch existenten Liften im Taunus gibt's übrigens hier http://www.alpinforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=15795&sid=432b5a79641cd22ba9de815b89d549b3

Velp-Phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipemue (6. November 2006)

... oder man wechselt sich ab und einer fährt immer mit dem Auto hoch, setzt die anderen "aus" und sammelt diese wieder in z.B. Schmitten auf et retour ...

Oder die ultimative Variante: Leine an Bike spannen und den Skifahrer wieder hochziehen    + anschließend schauen, wer (Skifahrer oder Biker) wieder schneller unten ist


----------



## Hans-Joachim (6. November 2006)

velo-phil schrieb:


> Das Ding ist irgendwann abgebrannt, das ist aber auch schon länger her.



Danke Velo-Phil, so wird man von seiner unschuldigen Kindheit eingeholt.


----------



## habkeinnick (7. November 2006)

ne skischule auf dem treisberg? echt seit wann. habe da 3 jahre gewohnt und kann mich nicht daran erinnern.

hier ein bild vom treisberg mit schnee

http://www.region-online.de/verband/wscgold/treisberg_jan05/joh_skikurs.JPG


----------

